# craftsman



## eaton (Oct 11, 2020)

I have a lt2000, what parts can I take off of it that only have to do with the mower part of it? It's never going to be a mower again.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Deck, deck lifting parts, pto clutch maybe a few more.


----------



## eaton (Oct 11, 2020)

wjjones said:


> Deck, deck lifting parts, pto clutch maybe a few more.


Do you know where I could find a diagram off all that? If there even is one.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

First, I would drop the deck and remove the belt and the hanging mechanism, along with the front adjuster, then do a parts look up and see if you can find the parts diagrams for your unit.


----------

